# How to create a rhinestone simulated design in Adobe Illustrator



## vadan

*UPDATE: HOW TO CREATE RHINESTONE SIMULATION DESIGNS IN ADOBE ILLUSTRATOR*

-----
Thought I'd post as a new thread too so everyonce can view it properly.
-----

First off, I want to thank everyone for their input and help, especially Sandy .

Secondly, i've figured out how to create rhinestone simulation designs in Adobe Illustrator, the process is exactly as Sandy shows in the ACS tutorial, and it works like a charm.

Step 1.
Create your rhinestone template in your desired application, be it R-wear, corel, acs (for which you can do this anyway), etc...

Step 2.
Import your template design in to Illustrator, I just copy and paste from R-wear in to Illustrator without problem. Remember, the design you import has to be a vector file, so no bitmap, jpeg etc, it wont work.

Step 3.
Your design will automatically group when pasted in to AI so upgroup it but keep it entirely selected. Then on your toolbar at the top go to *Object > Compound Path > Make* (click it).

Step 4.
If you are fortunate enough to have watched Sandy's tutorial you will see she has created background images of different rhinestone colours. (With consent from Sandy, download these as you will need them). *Thank you Sandy, I hope i'm not being too cheeky *

Step 5.
Once you have your backgrounds, simply drag and drop your chosen colour in to Illustrator. Align you rhinestone design on top of the background and make sure you arrange the design to front. I'm sure you know how that works.

Step 6.
Select both the design and the background and then on your toolbar go to *Object > Clipping Mask > Make* (click it).

Step 7.
Enjoy your beautiful rhinestone simulated design 

You can use multiple colours for your design. Just follow the same step but instead of creating a compound path for the entire design just create sections of the design you want in a particular colour. Then simply complete the step and apply each grouped compound to your required colour and hey presto.

I hope this helps, it's definately made my day learning something new lol!

Raj


----------



## SandyMcC

Congrats on figuring it out, Raj! I'm sure this will be of great interest to everyone who uses AI.  And yes, everyone is welcome to download the simulated backgrounds I created. Here's a direct link to them:

Rhinestone Simulations


----------



## vadan

Here's an example of the result you should expect, this is a 3 colour simulation done by splitting 3 compound paths.

Raj


----------



## vadan

Hey all just thought i'd let those who don't, know that this principal can also be applied to objects and text, not just rhinestones.

Raj


----------



## Eview1

vadan said:


> *UPDATE: HOW TO CREATE RHINESTONE SIMULATION DESIGNS IN ADOBE ILLUSTRATOR*
> 
> -----
> Thought I'd post as a new thread too so everyonce can view it properly.
> -----
> 
> First off, I want to thank everyone for their input and help, especially Sandy .
> 
> Secondly, i've figured out how to create rhinestone simulation designs in Adobe Illustrator, the process is exactly as Sandy shows in the ACS tutorial, and it works like a charm.
> 
> 
> Raj


 Hello Raj, 

Could you tell me where to see or link me to that ACS tutorial? I am now off the fence, went to Accugraphics (nice toys there) and using Illustrator want to do this very soon

Thanks!


----------



## SandyMcC

Eview1 said:


> Hello Raj,
> 
> Could you tell me where to see or link me to that ACS tutorial? I am now off the fence, went to Accugraphics (nice toys there) and using Illustrator want to do this very soon
> 
> Thanks!


I have two different simulations for ACS depending on whether or not the design is already created. In Raj'a case the designs were in place and he wanted to convert to a simulation in AI...which would correspond, in ACS, to the SRS4 video. If you want to see how we can do simulations during the actual design process, watch SRS2:

Rhinestone Videos 

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## vadan

Hey Eview1 did you try in AI, if so, how did it go?

Been experimenting with vintage puff last few days, now thinking of best way to simulate this!

Raj


----------



## Eview1

Sorry for the late response, I have been using CS3 and have started a design for football season for myself (only) I had already started so I did not use those instructions but as soon as I finish placing all those objects on the path I might have time.


----------



## Donofmiami

Wow those are great videos! i had to bookmark that..lol thanks


----------



## SandyMcC

Donofmiami said:


> Wow those are great videos! i had to bookmark that..lol thanks


You're welcome! Please feel free to ask any questions you have about the content of the videos. I never get tired of answering questions about this software and how it can be used for designing.


----------



## Eview1

Sandy,

I made an appointment with KnK. As a novice, what questions should I be asking when I meet with the software person about ACS? Thanks for those videos, they are going to give me a bit more knowledge about the product. I have watched them all...twice.



SandyMcC said:


> You're welcome! Please feel free to ask any questions you have about the content of the videos. I never get tired of answering questions about this software and how it can be used for designing.


----------



## SandyMcC

Remind me again, are you only interested in the software or are you looking at one of the cutters, as well? If it's only the software, what cutter do you currently own? Are you going to be doing more than just rhinestone designs?

I want to put myself in your shoes in order to think of the best questions.


----------



## Eview1

Thank you Sandy,
I will be going on Monday, Software only and a heat press. and rhinestone extras. I own a Summa D620 (24") and T750 (30") I have used these for signs and in sandblast engraving, I will be doing much more than the stones. One of my questions so far is how many machines can I install the software on and does this work with Mac and/or PC? 



SandyMcC said:


> Remind me again, are you only interested in the software or are you looking at one of the cutters, as well? If it's only the software, what cutter do you currently own? Are you going to be doing more than just rhinestone designs?
> 
> I want to put myself in your shoes in order to think of the best questions.


----------



## SandyMcC

Those are easy questions... ACS Studio comes with a dongle so you can install it on as many computers as you like but will need to move the dongle to the computer in use. If the dongle needs to be frequently moved, then I recommend buying a USB adaptor so that you're not constantly tugging on the dongle.

ACS Studio is a Windows-based software, thus the only way to use it on a Mac is to install an emulator, such as VM Fusion and then have a version of Windows installed (Windows XP, Vista, or Win 7).

As far as questions for Accugraphic, I would ask for demos of the auto-tracing, manual tracing, and image editing functions. Also ask to see how the Hatch Fill works. I don't think I've ever put that into any of my videos... I tend to always be exploring other ways to do fills so that those using other versions of our software can do the same thing as the Hatch Fill. 

Then, be sure to explain all of your planned needs for the software so that Chad can show you any other features that will be of use to you.


----------



## SteelePhoenix

SandyMcC said:


> Congrats on figuring it out, Raj! I'm sure this will be of great interest to everyone who uses AI.  And yes, everyone is welcome to download the simulated backgrounds I created. Here's a direct link to them:
> 
> Rhinestone Simulations



The server for this page seems to be having problems. Can somebody post an alternative link? I am not having any luck creating these backgrounds, must be missing something in my process.

Update: Oh I see now! Link is working. Thank you for whoever fixed it 
Process is great, even if it isn't a 'real' rhinestone picture it does give a good look to a picture.


----------



## SandyMcC

Just post if you have any other problems with links to my server. I reorganized the free videos a few weeks ago because I had reached over 90 and they were mostly a jumbled mess! So, once I put them into new sorted folders, the links no longer worked. Sorry about that! I still plan to go back and try to find all of the posts that have bad links but it will take some time and effort to identify them. In the meantime, all of the free videos can be found here:

Free Software Videos


----------



## Eview1

Sandy He canceled on me...but called today to say sorry and set a date for next week I look forward to next week but bought other software I hope I will be impressed enough to fork out more$$$ we will see



As far as questions for Accugraphic, I would ask for demos of the auto-tracing, manual tracing, and image editing functions. Also ask to see how the Hatch Fill works. I don't think I've ever put that into any of my videos... I tend to always be exploring other ways to do fills so that those using other versions of our software can do the same thing as the Hatch Fill. 

Then, be sure to explain all of your planned needs for the software so that Chad can show you any other features that will be of use to you.


----------



## SandyMcC

Sorry to hear that! I do know that they had something big come up yesterday because I couldn't reach them until late in the afternoon. 

What other software did you purchase? You might want to just work with that awhile and see if it does what you need.


----------



## Eview1

Winpcpro bundle from rhinestonedesignz, the price was what I can afford right now. I just had my AC go out 
Now I really have to get to work to bring in some income. 

I am making designs on the funtime and hope to transfer it all to the pro version and get cutting ASAP. I am going to make a test with the black and another rubber from them in the morning. So far with the basic funtime (plus Illustrator sometimes)I can do what I need to. Of course tomorrow will show what the cutter will do.



What other software did you purchase? You might want to just work with that awhile and see if it does what you need.[/QUOTE]


----------



## SandyMcC

Good luck!!! Post if you need help with anything.


----------



## Eview1

Hi Sandy,
I met with the software guy he walked me through the software and enjoyed my visit. I learned a little more and I will continue my relationship with this company. The customer service is what kept me coming back, years ago and with the newer members of the business they will keep my business for sure.


----------



## SandyMcC

Glad to hear you had an enjoyable positive experience with Accugraphic.


----------



## shykatpromo

Hi Sandy! Where is the tutorial they are talking about? I love how realistic this looks and since we are starting as beginners I need to start at the beginning.


----------



## bweavernh

Definitely plan on this in the future.


----------



## StatusTees

Thanks for the useful information here. I was able to get an outline of rhinestones for my image once in AI but for some reason I can't get it to fill. I would like the Rhinestone to fill the object but right now, its only outlining....Please HELP! Thanks!


----------



## vadan

StatusT what was the rhinestone design created in?

This method doesn't seem to work with AI CS6. The copy an paste from r-wear to AI does not work like the previous version. It copies the entire art board from r-wear as a flat image. Trace doesn't work either!

Luckily I have cs5 and cs6 but still, back to the drawing board!


----------



## vadan

Correction.

You can still copy to AI CS6.

Do not use the r-wear export "copy to clipboard" function.

Instead control c and paste in to AI!

It'll copy the paths only.


----------

